# Lightroom Presets Master Collection - 75% Offer & Coupon



## Gavin Phillips (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi,

Receive an additional 30% off of our Lightroom Presets Master Collection of
200 Lightroom Presets that are already on sale for 75% off.

Use coupon code: light30    

The coupon expires soon. Thank you.
http://www.photoeffects.biz/lightroom.html


----------



## retratosjuan (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi all, I don't know if this is the right  place, but fujirumors has posted that Lightroom 5.4 with support for the x-t1 will be available next week

The link http://www.fujirumors.com/rumor-xf-deals-still-valid-today/


----------

